# egg collection



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi ladies, anyone had egg collection and can tell me how long they were sore for? I'm still sore now and wondering if this is ok/normal? Xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Sweetie, The soreness is normal and normally subsides between 3 - 5 days.  Take it easy, Paracetomol and a luke warm hot water bottle should help.

Take care & good luck with your TX   

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks mac I thought it may be but didn't realise I would b so tendor and sore  will it hurt 2moro wen I hav the eggs tranfered then? Xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

It may feel a little discomfort but every day it does get better. Once you have had the eggs transfered back, dont use the hot water bottle but carry on with paracetomol if needed.  But I was fine after 5 days, It will get better sweetie


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks hun.  I've jus had a nice bubble bath  felt ok in the bath but sore again now! Ha ha. Jus sat wiv my blanket on the sofa now! Xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

No Prob, if you want any other info, just drop me a PM and I will get back to you as soon as I can.

Good Luck tomorrow, keep positive sweetie    

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks hun that's very nice of u. I am tryin to stay positive but jus had a little cry n I'm not sure y  xx


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Please don't worry, I was also shocked how bad I felt and for how long, I would say it took 4 or 5 days to feel ok again, even on day I had ET (Day 5) I still didn't feel 100%, still quite bloated.  It was probably nearly a week after EC that I felt completely ok.  Before I had ET I was using a hot water bottle a couple of times a day, and paracetomol, and also had couple of co-codomol as clinic said that was also fine.  Hope you feel  better soon.


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks helenlouisey I'm not even sure why I cried earlier. Guess its jus the whole treatment/hormones. I've never got this far before either and jus feel really bloated and sore  guess I'm jus feelin sorry 4myself! It jus really hurts  xx


----------

